# 1970 gto



## SmokeyBrisket (Jun 26, 2017)

Was curious on paint color. I don't have the car yet, picking it up in 2 weeks. Thank you!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Congrats on the purchase. 
Appears to be a respray of a color close to Atoll blue.


----------

